# Waterfest 18



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Waterfest 18 was success for us one more time! After a lot of work done to the car with no time to really test anything in a racing environment, it made it to and from the event and competed without any major issues. I finished 1st in the big dog class (autocross competition) and Doug finished 5th in class. Jeff finished second in his class with the E85 powered VW in the pictures.

Special thanks to DougLoBue, 4ceFed4, and John at 42DD for helping me out with a proper 4-ply silicone replacement for a melted hose at the track. Here are some pictures of a great weekend I snapped with my phone (too busy at the track to take action pictures but will post some when they become available)


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbup: congratulations, i work security at the show every year and usually get to see you auto cross but i couldn't work this year i was racing my bike Saturday. Its nice to see a TT represent. i went down Sunday to get some parts and take a look at the show saw a few new mk1 TTs that haven't been there in previous years


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Good job, Max (as if there were ever any doubt in my mind )! Sure wish we were closer, so I could be buying guys like you and Doug those beers :beer:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats Max, way to bring it home for the TT guys:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

:beer: grats ...u deserved it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! These trophies aren't only mine but for the whole TT community that encourages me and keeps me interested in this wonderful platform that's often overlooked. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats! Great job! 

Wish I could have been there. 

Joe


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

great time watching max's car autocross, thing is a beast... defff deserved that trophy :thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work - congrats!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats Max and Doug! Very well done by both of you! Holding it down for all the TT's! 

We were glad we could help, I think we have a few pictures, once I get the shop back into a more operating condition I will try to get those posted.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a bunch of videos- but they aren't up yet. I know Jeff has one of me doing a spin out knocking over the entire finish line :laugh:

trophy girls: http://www.autox4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/IMG_0216.jpg

Big thanks to Jeff for a place to crash and Max for letting me beat the hell out of his car for an entire session! Favorite line was his response to that, as I say the same to other people "no problem, that's what it's built for!".

John it was nice to see ya again- your TT is looking great!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ No cars in the pic, no care.:laugh:
Another reason to run Unitronic!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Quick snap shot of Max and Doug outside our booth, Congrats to both of you. Put up a little blurb about you guys on our Facebook Page to. 

Hopefully we can actually hang out at an event sometime in the future, WaterFest normally has me tied down in our booth.:beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats Max on another win!


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw you guys moving those cars nicely and FAST through those cones sunday. Especially since I was on cone duty lol. 

I was there and had the bone stock white 2012 Passat that was 4 weeks old Autocrossing for the first time. I could not disable my traction control since on 2012 VW's, the traction button does not exist. So every time I went around a cone hard the car really wouldn't let me slam on it as hard as I would have liked to. I placed 4th or 5th, I cant remember, in my class. 

Congratulations on the 1st place trophy. You were pushing that TT hard it looked like and it seemed like it paid off since you got 1st place. 

If you have any picture of my white Passat (a car nobody would take a photo of since its stock and nothing special yet) post those up too.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Few iPhone videos from the sideline- Gotta meet up with Jeff to get the gopro videos from the top of my car...

Jeff (4cefed4):



Steve (Sparati):



Max (Marcus_Aurelius):


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

In-car video of my 29.0xx run: 



Windshield video from one of Doug's early runs: 



SCCA ProSolo driver spinning Doug's TT at the finish :


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting Jeff and I can't thank you enough for that enjoyable stay! 

Who's that amateur spinning Doug's car when it basically recovers by itself? :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

She's tail happy :laugh:

FYI the DV sound in the videos is a MadMax valve with the diaphragm seat facing my boost pipe. (push orientation?) We had a lot of questions about the DV sounds at WF.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Thanks for posting Steve and I can't thank you enough for that enjoyable stay!
> 
> Who's that amateur spinning Doug's car when it basically recovers by itself? :laugh:


 Who's Steve? :laugh:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Congrats max. Jeff thanks for uploading the video. Also for giving me a hand with that damn rear tire.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> Who's Steve? :laugh:


 Blonde moment, fixed for you Jeff


----------



## sipman (Feb 15, 2001)

Watch out. There's a black rabbit lurking in the background. Did everything I could not to let you win but it wasn't enough this year. There's always next. Congrats! 
-Jason


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

sipman said:


> Watch out. There's a black rabbit lurking in the background. Did everything I could not to let you win but it wasn't enough this year. There's always next. Congrats!
> -Jason


 Hey Jason, I'm glad and shocked to see you in this neck of the woods. 

For those who don't know, this man, his motley crew of drivers, and the mighty black rabbit have been some of my main competion at Waterfest for 3 years running. Believe me, they've been knocking at door, year after year, and would take me if I ever fall asleep on them. However, despite the competition, you won't find a better bunch to race against, one year they even helped me fixed my car so I can continue to compete. You guys are true testament of the kind of sportsmanship that is at the heart of autocrossing, and my friends for life. :beer::beer::beer: for you Mr Sipman!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

talk about tail happy


----------

